# Mare has a hard bag



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

I went out to check my mare tonight after work, I got off at 11:30 p.m., and was at the stable soon after. I just felt like since it was nice outside, I should visit, so I did. Anyways, I was checking her and feeling her tummy and when I felt her bag it was hard. Is this normal? Why would it be hard like this? I massaged it for a bit to see if it was just something that I could break up, and this seemed to help a little bit, but it didn't really make much of an impact. I am worried about this! help please 

Also, her belly has practically exploded compared to what it was just 2 weeks ago...it is huge. She has started carrying her tail to the side and she is more or less getting tired more quickly. Is she getting closer? She still has 4-6 weeks according to the vet, and her butt hasn't started to relax yet, but could she still be close?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

The vet's guess is just that, a guess. Even a due date from a planned breeding is just an average amount of time for a mare to carry. Can you express anything? Is her udder warm? How relaxed is her vulva and tail head?


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

I will offer a detailed report tomorrow-I will be posting it in her foaling thread. I am more concerned right now with why on earth is her bag hard?! She isn't waxing, I checked tonight, but I'm not viewing that as a definitive way to guess due date. I don't know the difference between her regular vulva and a relaxed vulva. I don't know what the difference looks like or anything. The only thing I can really see is how her tummy is changing. I will check her hindquarters and the tail bone tomorrow to check for relaxation. It was too dark tonight to check.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Her tail head being relaxed is more touch than sight. Jello butt, her butt muscles are relaxed and mushy. Her tail has little or no resistance when you move it. A relaxed vulva is long and saggy, turns scarlet red on the inside.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

yes but do you have any idea why her bag is hard?


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Her bag is hard because it's getting ready to produce milk it is normal, if it's getting bigger it should be warm and hard. Nothing to worry about. It usually starts doing that about 2 to 4 weeks prior to delivery, some mare start sooner some later. There is no exact signs and symptoms when it comes to foaling some mare exhibit all the signs some a few of the signs and some none of the signs. I know this doesn't really help you. I know your stressed out, as we all are that are expecting foals, lots of sleepless nights during foal season. 

The foal will be delivered when it's ready to be born, not before and not by the calendar. I have mares that go way over the projected due date and mares that deliver before.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

I would take a hard bag as a good sign that foaling is getting closer.

Super Nova


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

k thank you! Well her projected due date suggests she is due in 4-6 weeks. Unfortunately, thats during finals. So I am going to be studying for finals in her pen, sitting on a pile of hay. delightful sounding isn't it...


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

It seems that they always time it when to have to do something or are gone for the day/night.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Well from your description she sounds closer than 4 to 6 weeks.

If her bag is really hard I would say 2 weeks.....4 weeks tops

Super Nova


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

hummm....the vet couldnt get a good look at the baby during the ultrasound, so he couldnt give me a direct time to watch. he was guessing according to hwo her body was so maybe she is closer then thought. i hope she has it soon because its nice out now and the other babies are going to be popping out soon. plus then i can ride her when school is out  thank you guys for help its nice to have reassurance


----------

